# at-spi? and dbus running despite rc.conf?



## azathoth (Oct 5, 2017)

Why dbus running when I don't want it to?
What are the at-sp daemons?
ati video card stuff?


```
root@kyfho:~ # cat /etc/rc.conf
clear_tmp_enable="YES"
syslogd_flags="-ss"
sendmail_enable="NONE"
hostname="kyfho"
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
ftpd_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="NO"
hald_enable="NO"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
```



```
g     1164   0.0  0.0   21612   3296  -  Is   21:35     0:00.46 /usr/local/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session
g     1171   0.0  0.1   69252   8404  -  I    21:35     0:00.01 /usr/local/libexec/at-spi-bus-launcher
g     1173   0.0  0.0   64624   7728  -  I    21:35     0:00.01 /usr/local/libexec/gvfsd
g     1176   0.0  0.0   21612   3184  -  S    21:35     0:00.38 /usr/local/bin/dbus-daemon --config-file=/usr/local/share/defaults/at-spi2/accessibility.conf --nofork --print-address 3
g     1178   0.0  0.1   69136   8352  -  S    21:35     0:00.69 /usr/local/libexec/at-spi2-registryd --use-gnome-session
g     1276   0.0  0.1   71488  11004  -  I    21:40     0:00.09 /usr/local/bin/xtermo -fa 14 -sl 300
g     1287   0.0  0.1   69440  10788  -  I    21:42     0:00.70 /usr/local/bin/xtermo -fa 14 -sl 300
g     1322   0.0  0.1   71488  11072  -  I    21:53     0:00.07 /usr/local/bin/xtermo -fa 14 -sl 300
g     3024   0.0  0.0   38028   5956  -  I    22:43     0:00.02 /usr/local/libexec/dconf-service
root   779   0.0  0.0   43768   2972 v0  Is   20:56     0:00.01 login [pam] (login)
g      789   0.0  0.0   13184   2964 v0  I+   20:58     0:00.01 -sh (sh)
g     1133   0.0  0.0   13184   2744 v0  I    21:34     0:00.00 /bin/sh /usr/local/bin/startx
g     1146   0.0  0.0   20244   3564 v0  I    21:34     0:00.00 xinit /home/g/.xinitrc -- /usr/local/bin/X :0 -auth /home/g/.serverauth.1133
root  1147   0.0  0.6  246088 102872 v0  S    21:34     3:36.45 /usr/local/bin/X :0 -auth /home/g/.serverauth.1133 (Xorg)
g     1149   0.0  0.0   13184   2712 v0  I    21:34     0:00.00 sh /home/g/.xinitrc
g     1150   0.0  0.1   99968  17524 v0  S    21:34     0:08.49 icewm
root   780   0.0  0.0   10488   2076 v1  Is+  20:56     0:00.00 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv1
root   781   0.0  0.0   10488   2076 v2  Is+  20:56     0:00.00 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv2
root   782   0.0  0.0   10488   2076 v3  Is+  20:56     0:00.00 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv3
root   783   0.0  0.0   10488   2076 v4  Is+  20:56     0:00.00 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv4
root   784   0.0  0.0   10488   2076 v5  Is+  20:56     0:00.00 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv5
root   785   0.0  0.0   10488   2076 v6  Is+  20:56     0:00.00 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv6
root   786   0.0  0.0   10488   2076 v7  Is+  20:56     0:00.00 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv7
g     1156   0.0  0.0   13184   2928  0  Is   21:35     0:00.01 sh
g     1163   0.0  0.0   33168   4340  0  I    21:35     0:00.00 dbus-launch --autolaunch b79cccf589da03b51ff19f17598ec1cd --binary-syntax --close-stderr
```


----------



## azathoth (Oct 5, 2017)

what is this stuff? gvfsd? at-spi2?

```
g     1164   0.0  0.0   21612   3296  -  Is   21:35     0:00.46 /usr/local/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session
g     1171   0.0  0.1   69252   8404  -  I    21:35     0:00.01 /usr/local/libexec/at-spi-bus-launcher
g     1173   0.0  0.0   64624   7728  -  I    21:35     0:00.01 /usr/local/libexec/gvfsd
g     1176   0.0  0.0   21612   3184  -  S    21:35     0:00.38 /usr/local/bin/dbus-daemon --config-file=/usr/local/share/defaults/at-spi2/accessibility.conf --nofork --print-address 3
g     1178   0.0  0.1   69136   8352  -  S    21:35     0:00.69 /usr/local/libexec/at-spi2-registryd --use-gnome-session
```


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 5, 2017)

azathoth said:


> what is this stuff? gvfsd? at-spi2?


gvfs is gnome virtual file system. It is a common thing on a desktop. You are running an X desktop with Gnome apps.
gvfs is a dependancy of some Gnome apps. It is the daemon used for automounting and network fileshare/SCP mounting.



azathoth said:


> at-spi2-registryd --use-gnome-session


So some of this may be pulled in via your startup method for X. (dbus started manually for X). gnome session hints at that.


----------



## azathoth (Oct 6, 2017)

Hmm I wonder if iceWM has some hook to gnome.....damnit I wish iceWM had fewer features!  It or Jwm are only window managers I like....
I just want taskbar at bottom and mouse resizeable mx n min n kill windows.


----------



## azathoth (Oct 6, 2017)

I just put exec icewm into .xinitrc and run startx........ 
My user is in wheel so I can su -
I wonder if I should add it to video group? https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html


----------



## MarcoB (Oct 6, 2017)

This is the reason I don't want gtk3 on my system. All those gnome dependencies that I don't use but get pulled in anyway.


----------



## azathoth (Oct 6, 2017)

Why does dbus run when rc.conf tells it not to?  Is dbus needed by firefox or chrome? or deluge?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2017)

DBus is used by a lot of applications. And it's not just Gnome applications that require it.


----------



## azathoth (Oct 6, 2017)

MarcoB said:


> This is the reason I don't want gtk3 on my system. All those gnome dependencies that I don't use but get pulled in anyway.



Does firefox or chrome use gtk?

I have those
xfe
deluge
libreoffice
maybe one of the above it the perp?

I wish job people would accept html resumes....but that would make too much sense........I can hand code html with like 4 tage p pre img and a href...light and awesome!
maybe xfe is the little bastard....or libreoffice...deluge is python


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 6, 2017)

Yea I was going to say that gvfs was probably brought in by an app you installed.
Whereas dbus may be launched by your X startup method.


----------



## azathoth (Oct 6, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> Yea I was going to say that gvfs was probably brought in by an app you installed.
> Whereas dbus may be launched by your X startup method.




Is there some way to start x besides 'startx' ?  That avoids dbus?


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 6, 2017)

I would imagine pkg tools could help you find what drags in gvfs.
`pkg which gvfs`


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 6, 2017)

dbus is required for the first start of most X desktops due to consolekit and MachineID.
You only need it once so this works before first launchinfg X:

`service dbus onestart`


----------



## MarcoB (Oct 6, 2017)

When dbus is in your rc.conf the system wide "messagebus" is started. Applications that need dbus can start a "session bus", they can do this too when the dbus "messagebus" isn't started in your rc.conf.

I tried to remove dbus from my system once, but some applications don't run well without it (iirc vlc and firefox). LO needs it too I think.

Firefox uses gtk3 by default for some time now, that's why I use firefox-esr for as long as it's possible. Firefox-esr can still be built with gtk2 from ports. When the new esr arrives (some time next year), firefox-esr cannot be build with gtk2 anymore. So I'll have to look for another webbrowser by then.


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 6, 2017)

I am not sure how to track down what is starting dbus.

I usually remove /etc/rc.conf entries instead of putting ="NO"

****
Edited this post as ="NO" does act as a blocker for rc.d scripts.
****


----------



## MarcoB (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm building everything from ports, and put stuff like OPTIONS_UNSET = GNOME, DCONF, GCONF, AVAHI, HAL etc. in my make.conf. Works pretty well, except when gtk3 is touched by some dependent port.


----------



## azathoth (Oct 6, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> I am not sure how to track down what is starting dbus.
> 
> I usually remove /etc/rc.conf entries instead of putting ="NO"
> 
> ...


ok will clean that out tonight...


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 6, 2017)

That was lousy advice. Nothing in your /etc/rc.conf is wrong.
I would be surprised if IceWM started dbus though.

My culprit on xfce4 for gvfs dependancy was archivers/engrampa
It drags in Mate desktop and Caja and all kinds of unwanted things.
Too bad as I like it.
sysutils/gigolo also needs gvfs but it is not a dependency it just does not work without it.


----------



## azathoth (Oct 8, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> That was lousy advice. Nothing in your /etc/rc.conf is wrong.
> I would be surprised if IceWM started dbus though.
> 
> My culprit on xfce4 for gvfs dependancy was archivers/engrampa
> ...




yeah things not being done the unix way with specialized c programs

no idea whats bringing in gvfs etc....I dont know how to even investiagte this crap
feel like whn windwos has shit running


----------



## MarcoB (Oct 8, 2017)

azathoth said:


> no idea whats bringing in gvfs etc....I dont know how to even investiagte this crap
> feel like whn windwos has shit running



You can look at http://www.freshports.org/devel/gvfs for programs that need gvfs.


----------

